# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  تعديل القانون الأساسي لسنة 1925

## أم خطاب

يبقى القران دستورنا ومرجعنا الاول والاخير




تعديل القانون الاساسي لسنة 1925   


http://arabsh.com/ivrodxz7hhtl.html

----------


## احمد عبد الخضر جاسم

اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه الفائدة 
وبانتظار مزيدك

----------

